# estimate price on rear quarter



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone have a rough estimate on replacing a quarter panel

Thanks
Jesse


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you mean cost of parts, or paying someone to do it?

Bear


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

To pay some one to do it


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know then ---- I did the job myself on my car, and I can tell you that there's a ton of labor involved. Id guess that cost is much more than the cost of the quarter itself.
What year/model of car?

Bear


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

No one remanufactures full quarters for a 64, you'll have to replace with a skin which is around $250 plus several days in a body shop. You may luck out and find a donor car with a good quarter, then your looking at maybe a week in the body shop.

JMHO


----------



## nevasuma (Aug 15, 2012)

it is a 64 lemans.  I think i only need lower quarter patches but was bracing for the worst.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You need to get a AMES catolog. I'm with you, think all you are going to need is the lower section behind the rear wheel. In the Ames catolog that piece is 65.00 ea. You can get a left or right, I'm thinking you will probably need both. You have any vo tech schools in your area. That you could sign up for a body course and learn to do it yourself, cause that's 1/2 the fun. Will that and looking at the job and just knowing.. Good Luck, Les


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

If you have not gotten a cost yet I can go through the hour sheets my body did on my car and I could give you a ballpark amount of hours it will take a professional to do it. I had my full rear quarters done but I should be able to get a decent idea of how long it could take.

scott

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

